# Anyone know where to find these hair clips??



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi ,
I have been trying to find these clips so I can make my own hairbows for Lola. I have found bows with these clips in only two places. I bought one at GWLittle.com and I also went in person to a boutique called Puppucino.com and they had different bows with the same kind of clip. The back of the clip is marked France.
They are the BEST snap clips for a Maltese/Yorkie. They are really tight and won't give those knots like rubberbands do. If anyone has any idea of where I couldfind just the plain clips then PLEASE post it here.
They sell similiar clips at Joann fabrics or Ragshop but the clips are not the same brand and do not snap as tight around the hair. I would love to make Lola matching hairbows since I make almost all her outfits that I posted of her here.Here is the clip picture:









I thought this clip was a GW exclusive so I didnt look for the plain clips anywhere until Isaw the same clips with different ribbons and styles in another store near me. If anyone has info please let me know! I would love Lola to have dozens of these in all colors and holiday themes but if I bought them they around $10 + each one! And they don't have a very big variety to choose from

Thanks in advance!
Genie, Cookie & Lola


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW...I went looking for those VERY SAME French clips myself just this past Sunday. I want to ATTEMPT to make some bows for Chulita. I went to Michael's and they only had the BIG ONEs in the wedding aslie. I tried Rag Shop by me and nothing. 

Maybe Marj (ladysmom) will know since she makes all of her bows with rubber bands and French clips. I buy all my bows from Marj with the French clip for Chulita because they really stay on good. I tried doing a quick serach on the internet but didn't come accross anything. I'm going to try again. Maybe I can find them on the net and buy 1 dozen. I'll keep you posted if I do find a website with those French Clips. *Would you happen to know what SIZE that is??*

I also bought that bow from GW in 3 colors. Now I think they are too small for Chulita because she has so much hair.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

These are the smallest clips are 1inch long. And you're right they are too small for Maltese hair!
Can you post who makes the clip/bows so I may ask her? These are not to sell just for my Maltese or when I give gifts I will include those bow clips.

Thanks,
Genie




> WOW...I went looking for those VERY SAME French clips myself just this past Sunday. I want to ATTEMPT to make some bows for Chulita. I went to Michael's and they only had the BIG ONEs in the wedding aslie. I tried Rag Shop by me and nothing.
> 
> Maybe Marj (ladysmom) will know since she makes all of her bows with rubber bands and French clips. I buy all my bows from Marj with the French clip for Chulita because they really stay on good. I tried doing a quick serach on the internet but didn't come accross anything. I'm going to try again. Maybe I can find them on the net and buy 1 dozen. I'll keep you posted if I do find a website with those French Clips. *Would you happen to know what SIZE that is??*
> 
> ...


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Those can be found at Joanne's or other craft stores. They are also on ebay. Type in french clip 30 mm (1 inch) or 40 mm (1.5 inch). I prefer the 40mm.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

These look very similiar to the types sold in Joann and RagShop and Ebay but they are not the same exact "mechanism" I did a search for the past two days on ebay and google also. When you open my clips the snap part does not open all the way and the part that is in the middle that curves ,on mine is different it's more squared so it grabs almost all the hair. The french clips in ebay ,the hair slides off from the sides.
Is this a confusing description?


Genie






> Those can be found at Joanne's or other craft stores. They are also on ebay. Type in french clip 30 mm (1 inch) or 40 mm (1.5 inch). I prefer the 40mm.[/B]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I understand what you are saying, I have never seen any like that before. Sorry. If you do find them let me know where, I would be interested in buying some as well.

I just realized who you are, you are on YT as Cookie right?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you tried looking at hobby shops or arts-n-crafts stores. I've seen these before in places like that. Of course they don't have a bow on them and I don't quite remember if they were that small, but you could check those places. They come packages by the dozen I think.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> Hi ,
> I have been trying to find these clips so I can make my own hairbows for Lola. I have found bows with these clips in only two places. I bought one at GWLittle.com and I also went in person to a boutique called Puppucino.com and they had different bows with the same kind of clip. The back of the clip is marked France.
> They are the BEST snap clips for a Maltese/Yorkie. They are really tight and won't give those knots like rubberbands do. If anyone has any idea of where I couldfind just the plain clips then PLEASE post it here.
> They sell similiar clips at Joann fabrics or Ragshop but the clips are not the same brand and do not snap as tight around the hair. I would love to make Lola matching hairbows since I make almost all her outfits that I posted of her here.Here is the clip picture:
> ...




I have been looking for these same barrettes for about 2 yrs. so I could make some barrettes for *Tink*. I have looked everywhere. I know that you want the clips that say "Made in France" written on the back of the barrette. They hold up much better than the others. I have bought cheap ones in the baby section at Walmart and Target, ripped the bows off and created my own. I found that the mechanisms fall apart easily. I had given up until I saw your post. I decided to do a search and found this website: 

http://www.argusdesigns.com/products/barrette/barr_mech.html

I am thinking of ordering some from them. Thanks for sparking up my interest again.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are the barrettes! I've been searching for hair clips and that is why I did not find these!! The second barrette style is the exact one that I have ! When I buy the barrette with bows on them I pay $8+ . The cheapest I've found are $6 and they were plain bows. I want to buy the 40mm and 50mm sizes since I know Lola's hair will get thicker..

Again, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Genie








> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=169778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> OMG! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are the barrettes! I've been searching for hair clips and that is why I did not find these!! The second barrette style is the exact one that I have ! When I buy the barrette with bows on them I pay $8+ . The cheapest I've found are $6 and they were plain bows. I want to buy the 40mm and 50mm sizes since I know Lola's hair will get thicker..
> 
> Again, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I tried calling their toll free number but all I hear is a fax machine noise








So I have no idea where else I could find these ! The shipping is too expensive also! Ugh! These barrettes are the only style that will stay on Lola for a long time.


Genie,Cookie & Lola


----------

